# Come Ride With Us at Red Creek



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We will be arriving at Red Creek on Friday the 15th of May and leaving the 17th of May. I would like to know if anyone could make it. We are going to have at least 4 or 5 bikes with us and would like to meet some of the MIMB family. If you are interested let me know and we will look out for you. PM me and I give you my number. Dont know when will be the next time we will be able to make it to a ride as I am at work most of the rides that are passing around the forum. I think we are going to go on a ride every time i am home. I am working 28 days on and 14 days off right now. I will keep you guys posted as to when and where we will be.
:rockn:


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

i believe i will be available then let me check my schedule


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I wish I could but I'll be right int he middle moving into this house. Ya'll be sure to get some good pics!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just found out that we will have about 10 bikes with us from people around the house.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

and looks like 2 campers


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

i am siked for this ride


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well we are up to +-30 bikes coming with us so far. Most of them are not members of MIMB yet but we will spread the word as we have all the shirts and decals...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: Think I am gonna be home :rockn:That would be great


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> well we are up to +-30 bikes coming with us so far. Most of them are not members of MIMB yet but we will spread the word as we have all the shirts and decals...


bring em on brotha. they more the better. 
if they are friends of yours, then are friends of ours


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the 5 of us in my family and my nephew all have shirts we are going to wear them all weekend so we may even get others that are not with us in on this action.


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gonna try and make it, and sport the shirt! Great job on the MIMB swag btw


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

:flames:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well Ryan now that you got your bike cant wait to see it in action. We have alot of work to do when I get home.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn:Lookin like i will be able to make it:rockn::rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet.:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> :rockn:Lookin like i will be able to make it:rockn::rockn:


You make it home yet? I am ready to go riding. I had a long day today trying to get my lift off of my nephew's bike. I will have my snorks on my bike before we go. here there is some big holes out there.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:aargh4::aargh4: I amm still workin!!!! :aargh4::aargh4: Next time I will be there man If i Have to quit my job


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like we're going to make it and bring a couple with us. That is IF Brandon doesn't get a job this week and have to start on Saturday, which isn't likely. We're trying to leave the kids this ride. Wish us luck on that one!

Donna


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> :aargh4::aargh4: I amm still workin!!!! :aargh4::aargh4: Next time I will be there man If i Have to quit my job


That sucks man. :aargh4:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

suzette70 said:


> Looks like we're going to make it and bring a couple with us. That is IF Brandon doesn't get a job this week and have to start on Saturday, which isn't likely. We're trying to leave the kids this ride. Wish us luck on that one!
> 
> Donna


Sweet we cant wait to get up there.:rockn:


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good food, good company, good riding, good food (that one bears repeating). Had a great time at Red Creek with Jenny and Leland. The boiled shrimp and crabs were excellent! We may not be invited again. LOL. Needless to say, we weren't shy. I'll post the pics tomorrow. Great meeting you guys! Can't wait to do it again.

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here they are. You guys that couldn't make it.....eat your heart out on the feast Leland and Jenny put on. Thanks again you guys. That was oh so much better than the usual ham sandwiches we have when we ride.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1602174


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We had a great time. We are ready to load up and go back. I will post pics tomorrow after we finish unloading.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here are some pics from our trip.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is the rest of them. It rained and hailed on us Saturday but the dust was bad before the rain so it was all good. we had a blast out there. Glad yall got to come Donna and Brandon.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=102326644&albumId=2746608


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. I see some representin' going on round that cooker!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah we were all repin. alot of people were asking about it. they saw it on our shirts and all over my bike.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like we are headed back to Red Creek. We will be there Saturday the 20th of June for sure but may stay the weekend.


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

Dang! I missed the last ride and will have to miss this one. 
My daughter has softball Allstars and the tourny is in Esat Central, MS. I will be riding the next one. The pictures look great.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We had a change of plans we are going to rattlesnake hill. we are leaving tom. and coming home on monday. anyone want to go just show up and wear your mimb shirt!!!!!


----------

